# NUGRAPE SODA BOTTLE



## canicollectthattoo (Jul 18, 2010)

I have this bottle it is marked March 1920 it is in good condition for its age, is there any reasonable value to it?


----------



## #1twin (Jul 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Renee. There are a lot of different styles of  Nu Grape bottles and some collectors of soda's may give you $6-$8 for it. Does it have a town name on the base of it?

 Marvin


----------



## canicollectthattoo (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you.  Yes, it has Bluefield WVA bottling company. March 9, 1920


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 18, 2010)

It actually says Bluefield Bottling Company on the bottom?

 Nu-Grape was actually bottled by the Bluefield Bottling Company of Bluefield, WVA under the name the Nu-Grape Bottling Company. This company also bottled Coca-Cola. Below is a link to my page on this company, and if you scroll down a bit you will come upon my Nu-Grape from there.

http://www.tazewell-orange.com/cokeblfd.html

 Can you post a pic of the bottom?

 Reasonable value would be about $15, I just purchased one on the bay for $14.


----------



## canicollectthattoo (Jul 19, 2010)

yes it does and I will try to get a good pic and post tomorrow.  
 Thanks and I will check out your site.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 19, 2010)

Sounds like we have a variation on our hands. Please do post a pic when you get the chance.


----------



## canicollectthattoo (Jul 19, 2010)

*RE: NUGRAPE SODA BOTTLE Pic*

Ok, here is the picture of the bottom.  Around the edge of the base is where the date is imprinted March 9, 1920.  I hope this is a clear picture for you.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 19, 2010)

*RE: NUGRAPE SODA BOTTLE Pic*

Ok not a variation. Pretty much the same bottle as the one I have. Good find though, you don't see them everyday.


----------



## canicollectthattoo (Jul 19, 2010)

*RE: NUGRAPE SODA BOTTLE Pic*

Well thanks for the information.  I thought I had a good find well actually my husband found it, in an unlikely place and it is in really good condition considering its age.  Thanks again.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 19, 2010)

*RE: NUGRAPE SODA BOTTLE Pic*

You've piqued my curiosity, where did he find it that it was such an unlikely place?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 20, 2010)

*RE: NUGRAPE SODA BOTTLE Pic*



> ORIGINAL: canicollectthattoo
> 
> Well thanks for the information. I thought I had a good find well actually my husband found it, in an unlikely place and it is in really good condition considering its age. Thanks again.


 
 So, do you consider this a good find? I would! Of course, any whole cool looking bottle is a good find to me.


----------

